# Urban Decay Matte Revolution Lipsticks



## katred (Jun 24, 2015)

Here are some swatches of the upcoming Matte Revolution line!  https://instagram.com/p/4HYm9uGoPa/


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 24, 2015)

This is the first thing I'm feeling remotely excited about in a long time. Hopefully they're as creamy as the rest of the Revolution line!


----------



## Miradan (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh wow. If those are any good, I'm doomed -- I love love love the regular Revolution lipsticks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2015)

Someone out there heard my matte lipstick loving prayers. Now matte lipsticks are flying at me from all brands. I do love the Revolution lipsticks but this would just thrill my wee matte loving heart. If they have a matte version of Shame, Venom and Bang I'm in like Flynn!! Those swatches are beautiful. Thank you Katred!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 24, 2015)

I absolutely love UD's lipsticks, I can't wait to try these! And for gosh sakes could UD PLEASE come out with a real true PURPLE. I would die happy haha.


----------



## geeko (Aug 21, 2015)

I jus bought their matte revolution lipstick in Menance and i am in love. It's super pigmented and long wearing ...


----------



## Ernie (Aug 21, 2015)

Posted these in the wrong thread, so here goes.  Got a few new things from UD, 2 matte l/s and a lip pencil. Left to right, Stark Naked lip pencil, Matte Backtalk and Matte Carnal.


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  I like Backtalk on you!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like Backtalk on you!


 Thanks Shars!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 21, 2015)

Funny that this thread is active tonight. I swapped out 1993 for Blackmail tonight.


----------



## jlampley (Oct 4, 2015)

I have fallen in love with these lipsticks. The quality is amazing!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2015)

jlampley said:


> I have fallen in love with these lipsticks. The quality is amazing!!


  I agree. these are underrated


----------

